
The Ethanol Bubble Pops in Iowa - Anon84
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB124000832377530477-lMyQjAxMDI5NDEwODAxMDg4Wj.html
======
ffernan
I just dont see ethanol as a sustainable substitute.

